# Sous Vide Egg Bites



## emuleman (Apr 6, 2018)

So a few friends of mine have been telling me about these Sous Vide Egg Bites that they are selling at Starbucks, and tell me I should try to make them, as they are delicious, and at Starbucks they cost around $5 for a couple of them.  I had no idea what they were, so off I went to try them.  They were very tasty, but I knew I could make them better and less expensive, and they would be an excellent quick and easy breakfast for our family. Off to the store I went to get the ingredients.






I combined all the ingredients into a blender and mixed it up.  I placed a piece of bacon in the bottom of 8 ounce canning jars, and poured the mixture into the jars and sealed the lids tightly.  I placed them in the Sous Vide bath for 1 hour at 172 degrees Fahrenheit. 










Once they were done cooking I placed them on a cookie sheet, topped with some cheese, and placed them into the oven to broil them for a few minutes and melt the cheese.






They came out fantastic, and better than I would have imagined!  My whole family loved them, and I think these will become a regular breakfast item for me and the family.






Of course I made a video showing you the whole process, so if you are interested in trying to make these yourself make sure to watch my video.  Thanks for watching!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice Job, Erik!!!
I was hoping you'd do this soon!
I'll be watching it on My big-screen TV. I like that better than on my MacBook.
I watched your other videos on my TV too.
I never had one of these, because I've never been in a Starbucks.
I "Like".


Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

Those things look fantastic Eric!
I have never seen them before either, as Bear said I have never been in a Starbucks!
I will absolutely have to make some of those soon!
Great video & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

They look great....
But if you start the oven anyway why not do the whole cook in the oven in cupcake trays?


----------



## emuleman (Apr 6, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> They look great....
> But if you start the oven anyway why not do the whole cook in the oven in cupcake trays?



I believe if you tried to cook these completely in the oven you would definitely over cook them, and they would become hard and rubbery.  Cooking them Sous Vide absolutely cooks them perfectly without risking overcooking them.  The oven is only for melting some cheese on top, which is completely optional, but everyone in my family loves cheese, so I chose to melt more on top. 

Once you make them and try them you will better understand what I am talking about.  They come out so perfect, creamy and delicious. Believe me when I say they are wonderful!  Even my daughter, who has issues eating solid food and has a feeding tube was able to eat this with no problems, so it was a breakthrough for us in that regard.  I will certainly be making more varieties specifically for her.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks wonderful man and congrats on the breakthrough on your daughter that's awesome!

See more and more stuff on here everyday that convinces me I need to pull the trigger on finally buying an SV!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2018)

EMM, They look delicious! Like!


----------



## motocrash (Apr 6, 2018)

Those look scrumptious Eric.Great video.


----------



## Braz (Apr 6, 2018)

I am SO making these. Thank you Eric.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

Emuleman,

I wish there was an implement to remove foot from mouth.

My priority is simplicity most of the time. For some  reason i assume everyone's is. 

Sorry!


----------



## emuleman (Apr 6, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Emuleman,
> 
> I wish there was an implement to remove foot from mouth.
> 
> ...



Nothing to be sorry about.  You asked a legitimate question.  Many people who are completely unfamiliar with cooking Sous Vide do not understand how it works.  It took a bit for me to figure it out as well, since it is completely different from any other cooking method, and can achieve things not possible by cooking any other way.  I have certainly gained a new appreciation for Sous Vide cooking.  Still think the best results can be achieved by mixing the Sous Vide cooking with the Smoking process for the ultimate combo!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2018)

Great video , great family . Have to try the eggs . I have some homemade ham in the fridge , just might work great for this .  Nice job .


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2018)

Great video tutorial and awesome eats.
Greatly appreciate it.
*Like!*


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Apr 8, 2018)

Emuleman,
Thanks for the outstanding video and step by step. I just made my own version of your Sues Vide Egg Bites. Deciding if I should just post photos here or make my own thread.

I added bread to the jars before adding the egg mixture as we love our family “Egg Bake” that is a staple for holiday breakfasts that features bread. I like the texture the bread adds to the dish. Milk was also added instead of cottage cheese and I added homemade sausage and Bear’s Bacon too.


----------



## emuleman (Apr 8, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Emuleman,
> Thanks for the outstanding video and step by step. I just made my own version of your Sues Vide Egg Bites. Deciding if I should just post photos here or make my own thread.
> 
> I added bread to the jars before adding the egg mixture as we love our family “Egg Bake” that is a staple for holiday breakfasts that features bread. I like the texture the bread adds to the dish. Milk was also added instead of cottage cheese and I added homemade sausage and Bear’s Bcon too.
> ...



Those egg bites look wonderful.  Did they taste as good as they look?

I love the fact that you experimented with the recipe, as it is always nice to add your own flair to a dish.  My wife loved these so much that today she is also going to give them a shot, mixing pieces of smoked ham, grilled onions and spinach.  The possibilities seem endless, and I am looking forward to experimenting myself in the future in my quest for the perfect quick and easy breakfast. 

Thanks for the photo and comment, I am happy you enjoyed the recipe.


----------



## old golfer guy (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for a great video. We do a few R. V. trips a year. I was wondering what some of you would think about freezing these, for no longer than 12 days, then reheat by SV and finish in the broiler. Would be a real big hit in our group in the morning. Any thoughts?


----------



## emuleman (Apr 8, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks for a great video. We do a few R. V. trips a year. I was wondering what some of you would think about freezing these, for no longer than 12 days, then reheat by SV and finish in the broiler. Would be a real big hit in our group in the morning. Any thoughts?



Freezing the egg bites is an excellent idea, and you can do it while they are still in the canning jars, as they are freezer safe.  The only thing is that I would put them in the fridge the night before I wanted to eat them, so they could defrost a bit.  Putting jars right from the freezer into a hot sous vide bath would probably crack the jars, so either defrost overnight, or let them sit on the counter for a few hours before re-heating them.  I haven't personally done this, but I have heard of many people making big batches of sous vide egg bites, some in fridge to be eaten within a 4-5 days, and some into the freezer to be eaten at a later date.  I myself am going to make a couple dozen of eggs next time, and do just that.  These are so delicious and easy to re-heat that I want to make sure to make enough to last a while.


----------



## bregent (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice job! I make SV egg bites every week to bring to work for a quick breakfast snack.  I eat them cold and don't bother to put the torch to them anymore. I leave them in the jars and since they are pretty much sterile will last for weeks. I've tried several types but the bacon and cheese is my favorite. 

Just a tip - I used to screw the lids on using the procedure you mentioned, but now screw them down hand tight and then loosen until the ring can be jiggled - I don't re-tighten them at that point. If a jar cracks, it a real mess. You have to drain the SV tank and clean up all of the jars, the SV unit, and then re-heat the water, etc.  But if they are going to crack, it will happen in the first minute. Don't ask how I know....


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2019)

Was a doubter....but i am no more.

I've been doing jars and jars of eggbites since i got a SV circulator last year.

This texture cannot be achieved in a muffin pan in the oven.

We are all working or in school here, so having two dozens of these in the fridge ready to go, saves a lot of headache.

I cook them in a variety of jar sizes: so they accomodate various stomach sizes and meals.

I've done bacon and mozzarella, ham and cheese, roasted red pepper and blue cheese, just plain. Base is always: eggs, heavy crram and pressed cottage cheese. Comes to around c$0.60 a 125mL jar. Starbucks sells them for over $5+tx. 

I don't nuke them before eating: ruins the texture. I eat them.cold or, if I have time, I warm them up in hot water.

Oh...and since they are pasteurized they keep well in the fridge.


----------



## emuleman (May 4, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Was a doubter....but i am no more.
> 
> I've been doing jars and jars of eggbites since i got a SV circulator last year.
> 
> ...



They are Awesome, and so easy to make! I agree you cannot duplicate the end product by other methods. Once people try them for themselves they realize that as well.


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for the new idea...  I'm gonna try it.. Yours look awesome....


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2019)

Great video! I've been seeing so many ways to use a SV that I'm really thinking about getting one.


----------



## chopsaw (May 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Great video! I've been seeing so many ways to use a SV that I'm really thinking about getting one.


SV pickles ?


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> SV pickles ?



;) Might just work!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2019)

Really nicely done. My oldest is a Starbucks Manager. As you can imagine, I don't pay for coffee as she gets a pound a week and her and her husband only drink a cup or two a day. Casey also brings other Starbucks items they give employees. She gets pastries, cakes, breakfast sandwiches, Bacon-Egg-Cheddar on a Croissant is really good. The last trip Casey brought some of these Egg Bites. Pretty good but I can see YOUR'S would be great!



 atomicsmoke
 Shirred Eggs or Eggs en Cocotte, aka Baked Eggs of all kinds, whole or beaten, in Muffin Pans, Ramekins and specialty Cocottes with Lids. Have about 500 years on SV Egg Bites. Think crustless Quiche or Creme Brulee, but savory and loaded with all kinds of stuff. The 2 big differences are Eggs en Cocotte, like Quiche are higher in Fat with added Heavy Cream. The containers are also baked in a Water Bath. They can be Smoked too...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (May 4, 2019)

Gotta try these. Silly question but can the lids be used numerous times with this method or would they leak after 1st use sealing?


----------



## GATOR240 (May 5, 2019)

Nice idea! I can see some of these in the near future. LIKE!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 5, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Gotta try these. Silly question but can the lids be used numerous times with this method or would they leak after 1st use sealing?


The jars/lids don't go thru the pressure/temp of pressure canning. I'd say they can be reused. I do reuse them. After they cool, you can check if they sealed and toss bad lids (not the food, just the lid). I rarely get failed seals and i am at the 4th or 5th round.


----------



## sigmo (May 16, 2019)

I've got to try this.  Thanks for the wonderful video and recipe!


----------

